# Homelite blower no start



## ttimtucker (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi, I am trying to repair my neighbor's Homelite UT09526 leaf blower. I can not get even a hint of combustion. Here is the data from my analysis:
-compression: about 90 psi. I did try putting a bit of oil in the cylinder to get a better seal and boost compression, but still no hint of combustion.
-spark: looks healthy. I have one of those external spark gauges, and the spark looks good for the SE (small engine) setting. I can set the gap much larger than the SE setting and the spark still jumps the gap. 
-I have tried several spark plugs, just in case one was funny.
-timing: flywheel key looks fine. Timing light shows that spark is occurring just a smidge before top-dead center, which seems appropriate based in my understanding of these things. Timing is not adjustable on this unit.
-crankcase: holds vacuum of 8 psi; holds pressure of 8psi (both for several minutes). I did this test by sealing carb throat, and exhaust port and applying vacuum/pressure via spark plug port, with cylinder near bottom.
-I tried spraying starter fluid directly into cylinder, but no combustion. Same with starter fluid sprayed into carb. Same test with carb cleaner. I was hoping a test like this would help pinpoint whether the carb was the culprit. The carb unit on this model is not repairable (nobody sells repair kits; Homelite told me the entire carb unit is replaced and is not meant to be repairable)

Kind of at a loss as to what to try next. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

The compression sounds a bit on the low side. Have you inspected the piston and cylinder through the exhaust, or at least the cylinder through the plug boss?
If it's wetting the plug and not firing, that's usually a sign of either insufficient compression/scavenge(transfer), or CC leak (which you indicate holds pressure).


----------



## ttimtucker (Dec 22, 2015)

OK, it ended up being bad gas. I purchased some fresh fuel and now it starts. Yes, its the first thing I should have tried. Yes, I am stupid.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

ttimtucker said:


> OK, it ended up being bad gas. I purchased some fresh fuel and now it starts. Yes, its the first thing I should have tried. Yes, I am stupid.


Good to hear. Stupid, no. Just not a mechanic yet. Point in case:
Years ago I was told that if you called the GE appliance hotline, the first thing they'd ask you was, "is it plugged in and turned on?"


----------

